# Epic Car Review Kickstarter



## rolohaun (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Ron, Just wanted to post and say "Hi" as well as promote my new kickstarter campaign that will start in 16 days. I think this is a pretty unique and entertaining idea I hope to get many car enthusiasts involved so I get a very unique set of backers and a diverse group of cars for you to vote on. 

Basically I plan to review a car for an entire year, posting videos and updates on how the car is going and any info I learn through ownership. This car could be a Ford Focus ST or a Audi S4 or even a RX-7 it literally could be anything! I would love to get a bunch of people interested, share some car experiences and have a great time with my backers.

Here is the preview of my campaign
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1772218390/846046990?token=cc3b18ef

If you could spread the word or give any feedback that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rolohaun (Aug 20, 2014)

10 days until my Kickstarter will go live!


----------



## rolohaun (Aug 20, 2014)

Tomorrow my kickstarter goes live! For only one dollar you get to go on a car ownership journey with me! Vote on which car I buy, choose what trips I take and much more! Backers will get to vote on many aspects of ownership. I want to document everything, from buying the car to updates on MPG, maintenance costs, reliability. Think of this as a long term car review VLOG where you get to participate!

Even if you don't want to pay the dollar feel free to share my kickstarter on Facebook and Twitter!


----------



## rolohaun (Aug 20, 2014)

My campaign is finally live! I decided to switch to indiegogo instead of kickstarter. Here is my campaign.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-epic-car-review/x/2949479

Please feel free to contribute or share, either is appreciated!


----------

